# About to be 5000



## David Van Asperen (Mar 23, 2018)

was jus noticing that our member count stand at 4977. 
What a great thing it is to find so many (across our nation and expanding to other countries ,)that share similar interests , are willing to learn,teach,trade, share!
I am so happy that I found this site and wonder who number 5000 will be
@Tony of there is a better spot for this ,please move it there.
Dave

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm with you Dave! I'm very proud and happy to be a part of what I know to be the best online forum! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 23, 2018)

Hopefully it won’t be a

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 23, 2018)

Maybe some more crazy islanders?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 23, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Maybe some more crazy islanders?


- No way there is only one @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 23, 2018)

Up to 4983.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2018)

This is so very cool to watch, especially for those of us that have been here since it's beginnings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 30, 2018)

well it says we are now 5000 members toothachetamer is the latest member. what a grand milestone for Wood Barter
Dave 3-30-2018

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 30, 2018)

Very cool.
Congratulations WB!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 30, 2018)

David Van Asperen said:


> well it says we are now 5000 members toothachetamer is the latest member. what a grand milestone for Wood Barter
> Dave 3-30-2018



Does it count since he hasn't made a post yet?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 30, 2018)

Tony said:


> Does it count since he hasn't made a post yet?



As soon as he introduces him/herself, we pounce!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 30, 2018)

David Van Asperen said:


> well it says we are now 5000 members toothachetamer is the latest member. what a grand milestone for Wood Barter
> Dave 3-30-2018



Wonder if he's a dentist....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 31, 2018)

I just assumed it did, not sure you have to post to be a member but then again I do not have access to that information


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 31, 2018)

I just looked at the registered members list there 26 pages and page 1 has more than 100 with 0 posts. If that is an average per page and I did not look at the others, then only about half of the members have made a post
I would have thought it be much more posting. 
Well I may look at it more later but this guy is headed for some shut eye. 
Happy Easter to all
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 2, 2018)

As I've said- I'm proud to be a member and read all the funny comments, even if they were not supposed to be funny. Language barrier :D

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 2, 2018)

David Van Asperen said:


> I just assumed it did, not sure you have to post to be a member but then again I do not have access to that information


If you weren't so tall you could be a moderator. I think that was the first rule that was made. I'm sure it was changed since finding guys that short is tough so they had to let some tall guys be moderators. Plus short guys get twice as much pay as tall guys.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 2, 2018)

Also, tall guys die sooner. They are easier to hit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Strider (Apr 5, 2018)

So...I live the longest? :P


----------



## Tony (Apr 5, 2018)

Strider said:


> So...I live the longest? :P



Sorry.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 11, 2018)

Well, did the person that took the 5000 spot graduate from Lurker yet? That will be very disappointing not realizing what a superstar he is. If not him did 5001 graduate?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SENC (Apr 11, 2018)

Saw the title and excitedly thought we were approaching Mike's birthday! Oh well.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 11, 2018)

SENC said:


> Saw the title and excitedly thought we were approaching Mike's birthday! Oh well.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

